# Some of my mice



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I finally got hold of a camera, yey :lol: 
Anyway here are some of my babies x
3 little piggys  








My cham doe...thanks to heather








My choc tan......one of many :roll: 








My Black Eyed Cream.....thanks to katie








Now what do you get if you cross a rabbit with a show mouse? :lol: 








thats all for now folks xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe Black Eyed Cream hon  I hope the girls are still gorgeous and friendly for ya!! Have you bred them?

And is that cheeky choc satin boy I spot at the bottom? LOL

And the Cham looks preggo!! Is she?

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Cham is preggo yep, she is already in he maternity ward and her PEW friend will be joining her soon.
Yep Black eyed cream, sorry had a rough day....as ever!
And yep your cheeky choc boy, who always tries to do a runner everytime i go to the shed!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo Yay pretty cham babies! hehehe I have TONNES at the moment.

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucky you  
I can't wait till mine give birth :mrgreen:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, nice mice!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

You wouldn't think it took 4 of us to take these pics!! :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Haha that last picture ^-^ Loves to the babies


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Love the last piccie!! Gorgeous mice


----------

